# Halo clarifier substitute



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

No , I just use what Deezlin sells as I know it works and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## jpott62 (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been using the scorpion venom string fluid.Seems to work well. I know I get better results now that I have my serving machine working.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jpott62 said:


> I've been using the scorpion venom string fluid.Seems to work well. I know I get better results now that I have my serving machine working.


My clarifier will also work for the string.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> No , I just use what Deezlin sells as I know it works and is very reasonably priced.


Yep, the stuff is cheap , and he ships fast

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Deezlin said:


> My clarifier will also work for the string.


Do custom string builders get a break in pricing?



Hutch


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was just curious. I've wondered many times what products would work and also what it is exactly that deezlin is selling. Lol.

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Do custom string builders get a break in pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


No, but I only charge $15 for 3 bottles anyway and it goes a long way. My clarifer is very similar to the Scorpion Venum string wax, except there is a lot more of it for the money. I have been using it for quite some time as a string wax as well as for clarifying the halo serving. It can also be used to protect colored serving and polish competition bows.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Deezlin said:


> No, but I only charge $15 for 3 bottles anyway and it goes a long way. My clarifer is very similar to the Scorpion Venum string wax, except there is a lot more of it for the money. I have been using it for quite some time as a string wax as well as for clarifying the halo serving. It can also be used to protect colored serving and polish competition bows.


Thanks Deezlin.



Hutch


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

I have used the Scorpion venom with some success, but it is rather pricey when dealing with several feet of serving. I will be getting with ya Phil.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

I found out what it is I do believe  I'm ordering a big bottle of it now. I will let you know the results of the halo clarifying with it folks as well as the string protection qualities.


----------



## norconkm (Jul 22, 2011)

So... what's the verdict?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Ttt

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## norconkm (Jul 22, 2011)

no...???


----------

